# Rolloff/hooklift business questions



## Drewster2016 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi all, this is my first post on here and I'm looking for some help. Currently I am 16 and looking to start a dumpster rental service. My dad has his class a cdl so liscense wise we would be all set. Right now were looking for a truck. Can't decide single axle vs double. Also can't decide if we find a non cdl truck that I will be able to use when I get my liscne. Does anyone have or seen a non cdl hooklift truck? Or roll off truck? Any advise? I really appreciate it.thanks


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, we have both CDL and under-CDL single axle rolloffs. Any 26K or under truck is going to be single axle, short hoist mast, short boxes. Twin screw vs single: different trucks for different markets.


----------



## Drewster2016 (Apr 10, 2014)

ESSaustin said:


> Yes, we have both CDL and under-CDL single axle rolloffs. Any 26K or under truck is going to be single axle, short hoist mast, short boxes. Twin screw vs single: different trucks for different markets.


Do you have any pics of your non cdl truck? I'm intreasted in seeing the options


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

You might want to look into the cost of commercial insurance first, not sure where you are but I doubt any insurance company is going to give you a low premium for commercial insurance for a 16 year old with next to no driving experience.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Try this link: _lmgtfy.com . When a search bar appears, type in "non cld rolloff truck"._


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

have you considered rolloff trailers?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have Stellar unit on a single axle 36k gross truck. I have been very happy with this setup.

Before you look for a truck you need to develop a business plan. Target customer, pricing, expenses, employee cost, advertising, insurance, goal profit %. Container are very expensive and you need many of them to make a hauling business work

As far a size look at the typical lot size for your intended service area. At the house I am building now there is no where to fit a 25' container, that is why I went with a single axle.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW, you are going to have a much lower insurance and employee cost if you go non-cdl.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

deter said:


> have you considered rolloff trailers?


X2, a friend of mine who is a junkie is looking into this option. Currently he is looking at a new gooseneck with 5 roll of containers. One for tin, one for iron, one for copper, one for brass and one for aluminum. Currently he has a gooseneck with a container he sets on with his lift truck, PITA to work with efficiently.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

woodchuck2 said:


> X2, a friend of mine who is a junkie is looking into this option. Currently he is looking at a new gooseneck with 5 roll of containers. One for tin, one for iron, one for copper, one for brass and one for aluminum. Currently he has a gooseneck with a container he sets on with his lift truck, PITA to work with efficiently.




I think "scrapper" would have been a better term. :laughing:


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

I caught that too!!!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Junkie, scrapper, addict. All the same. :smile:


----------



## Ideal To Use (Jul 15, 2010)

*Rolloff Trailers*

I like the rolloff trailers in California because of cheaper registration fees & do not have to worry about spending $12,000.00 to $18,0000.00 to retro fit the exhaust system for smog on older diesel trucks. But you still need a non commercial class A drivers license on trailers 10k & over. I know they advertise the new Dodge 3500 can tow 30000lbs & the F450 32000lbs. I do not like the electric winch set ups because of the short life of the winch cable. I like the hydraulic cylinder reeving winch because the cable stays straight & last a long time.


----------

